
Ask HN: Why does not HN have a mobile friendly site? - alexander996
It seems to be pretty easy to make. A work for one or two days for simplest styles for mobile.
Currently, I visit the site from android mobile phone and I really like it. But the site looks very unfriendly on my phone: tiny fonts, desktop layout, everything is small.
Make it guys :) please.
P.s. I know about apps for HN and android.
======
dang
We're working on it. A recent comment about this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10012910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10012910).

~~~
alexander996
Thanks :)

------
DrScump
What's wrong with me? I use HN over Opera or Dolphin all the time.

The problem with so many commercial "mobile-friendly" sites is that they are
just dumbed-down abonimations.

Worse yet is when a site dumbs down its _desktop_ site to limit it to the
"feature" set of its mobile offering, like Stubhub recently did. They actually
stripped out the ability to search for 5/6/7/8/9 seats; search by SRO or non-
SRO; search by handicapped accessibility (!); search by aisle seating; search
by listings which include parking, etc... all criteria that were baked into
the desktop site for _years_.

------
a3n
I never figured out how to make mobile Firefox render HN nicely. Mobile Chrome
can be configured to make HN _easier_ to use, but it still has its charming
warts.

------
killerpopiller
the shoe maker wears the worst shoes

